
Slim - A Fast, Lightweight Template Engine for Ruby - duck
http://slim-lang.com/
======
spooneybarger
How can you call something logic-less and then immediately proceed to discuss
conditionals? True/False is logic.

<http://slim-lang.com/logic-less.html>

I'm a big fan of logic-less templating systems, I've used logic-less
templating systems, I've written a logic-less templating system and this is no
logic-less templating system. It does a nice job of making the logic seem less
obtrusive, but it is not without logic.

~~~
stonean
You can't completely remove logic from the view, but you can enforce LESS
logic. In other words, you are not free to dump a lot of code into the view,
there are restrictions.

This is term is used by Mustache as well. <http://mustache.github.com/>

~~~
spooneybarger
No. You can completely remove logic from the view. I've used more than 1
templating system that does exactly that and have written one.

------
steele
I really, really enjoy working w/ this template engine.

If you are using rails and are accustomed to using jade for templating, or the
jade-style flavor of scalate, this is the template engine for you.

------
nvictor
slim shaddy?

